#  Erste Hilfe >   Schmerzen Daumen bis zum Ellbogen >

## Annika

Also ich habe seit ca. 1-2 Monaten vom Daumen bis zum Ellbogen rauf fürchtbare stechende,ziehende Schmerzen.
Die Schmerzen komme so ca. fast jede Stunde ein paar mal vor.
Soll ich warten bis die Schmerzen stärker werden?oder lieber gleich zum Arzt gehen.
Beim schreiben jetzt tut es auch weh.
Schon mal danke für die Antworten.
L.G annika

----------


## Annika

mittlerweile breiten es sich über den handrücken auch aus

----------


## Christiane

Geh mal besser zum Arzt. Von alleine werden die Schmerzen kaum verschwinden. Das liest sich so, als hätte einer der Armnerven ein Problem. Melde dich bei einem Neurologen und ggf. auch bei einem Orthopäden. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Annika

Danke!  heute war ich bei meinem Hausarzt der hat mich dann weiter geschickt zu einem anderen Arzt,der hat geröngt und meinte das er nichts erkennen könnte.Also ging ich mit dem Befund zurück zu meinem Hausarzt,der schickte mich weiter zum Othopäden da bekam ich jetzt eine Daumen schiene hinauf.Was meiner Meinung nach nicht viel bewirkt jetzt warte ich einmal ab, wenn es nicht besser wird muss ich wohl einen anderen Arzt aufsuchen.
Soll ich schreiben? Beim schreiben tut es sehr weh aber in der schule ist es nur blöd.
L.G annika

----------


## Christiane

Tagsüber kannst du die Schiene tragen, um die Hand zu entlasten. Nachts ist es besser, das Teil abzulegen, damit die Finger sich bewegen können. Der Hintergrund: falls es sich bei dir um eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung handelt, verkleben diese gerne bei völliger Ruhigstellung. 
Womit schreibst du in der Schule? Kulis sind vorerst ungeeignet, das man recht viel Druck ausüben muss. Steige besser auf einen Füller oder Fineliner um. Werden die schmerzen zu arg, kannst du ja aufhören und kopierst dir die Mitschriften deiner Mitschüler. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Annika

in der nacht gebe ich die schiene runter
leider sind die schmerzen beim zeichnen,schreiben  sehr arg, es ist ein fürchterlicher Schmerz
ich schreibe mit fineliner und füllfeder
bis jetzt sind die Schmerzen nicht besser geworden wenn ich diese schiene trage spüre ich nichts aber sobald ich etwas mache das mit schreiben zu tun hat oder eben etwas wo man den daumen braucht setzen die schmerzen wieder ein und sehr arg.
Vielleicht hast du einen rat was ich jetzt machen solle 
L.G annika

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Annika 
Gibt es denn inzwischen eine konkrete Diagnose? 
In deinem Bericht erkenne ich Hinweise auf eine Entzündung. Ich glabe es ist besser, wenn du auf das Schreiben und auch auf das Tragen von Gewichten verzichtest. Kopiere einfach die Mitschriften deiner Mitschüler. Bewege deine Hand + Unterarm ab und zu im Wasserbad, damit die Sehnenseiden nicht verkleben. Probiere aus, ob dir Wärme oder Kälte besser bekommt. Manchen Leuten hilft auch eine Behandlungsserie mit Ultraschall. Das machen Physiotherapeuten, du brauchst dafür eine Verordnung. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Annika

nein vor ca. 2 wochen war ich bei meinem hausarzt ich habe ihm meine probleme erzählt der meinte das es vom knochen kommen könnte also musste ich weiter zu einem anderen arzt röngten der meinte es sei nichts zu erkennen  dann bin ich wieder zu meinem hausarzt gegangen der hat mich weiter zur orthopädie geschickt dort habe ich eben die schiene bekommen 
mir wurde angeboten ob ich die daumen schiene nehme oder die schiene für den unterarm also musste ich mich für eines entscheiden, dass problem war nur wenn ich die unterarm schiene genommen hätte dann wären die schmerzen beim daumen stärker dann habe ich mich doch für die daumenschiene entschieden es wäre egal gewesen weil wenn ich eines nehme tut mir das andere wieder mehr weh.
von meinem hausarzt bekam ich 3 tage lang schmerztabletten.
also weiß ich noch immer nicht was ich habe.
gibt es irgendeinen anderen arzt zu dem ich vielleicht gehen sollte?
L.G annika

----------


## Christiane

Lass mal untersuchen, ob die Ursache der Schmerzen in der Wirbelsäule liegen könnte. Ggf musst du den Orthopäden wechseln oder auch einen Neurologen aufsuchen. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Shamana

Hallo, ich hatte das auch mal mit den Daumen, ich war damals auch beim Neurologen. 
Der hatte nix gefunden, bin dann aber direkt zum Physiotherapeuten gegangen, er hatte eine Gebwebsverklebung festgestellt im Oberarm. Das wurde dann massiert und geschröpft. Es tat am Anfang während der Behandlung echt weh, weil die Nerven wieder frei geschröpft wurden, die im Gewebe verklebt  waren. Ich bin seit dem Beschwerdefrei. Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und Heilung. 
 Liebe Grüße Manu

----------


## Annika

Ich habe eine Hüftdisplasie rechts genau wie auf der rechten hand wo ich meine schmerzen habe. Seitdem ich wieder mehr sport mache hat meine hand auch angefangen weh zu tun. könnten diese schmerzen von der Hüft kommen, weil meine Hüfte und das becken sind falsch gestellt.
L.G annika

----------

